# budget in-wall speakers



## GbrNole (Sep 21, 2007)

does anyone have any suggestions as to what might be the best in-wall speakers to grab on a budget?

i've seen (not heard) the dayton series at partexpress.com, the different grades of speakers at HTD.com and a host of places selling B.I.C. in-wall speakers but i just want to find something that is acceptable for movie sound for right now - i have klipsch reference series in-ceiling speakers that i use for my surrounds in my living room but i don't feel like spending that much money right now and i know similar sound quality can be had for less money, just lack the listening!

i have a pair of very capable subs that i'll be using in the room so the speakers need only be acceptable from 120hz up.

i don't have a choice in the matter for using traditional speakers (wish i did!) so i have to go this route.

thanks,
nick.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

budget is a subjective word. What price range per speaker did you have in mind?


----------



## GbrNole (Sep 21, 2007)

let's assume that i'm being a cheapskate and want to buy online so preferably $150 per pair or under. the room they will be going in is only 130 square feet, open on one side though, and i have plenty of clean amplification to drive them with.

bass isn't important from the speakers but i do need something with pretty clean mids and highs for dialogue.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Go for Polk. Great sound at a great price. EBay has a bunch of them, though I found them on sale at Circuit City cheaper.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I used the MTX in-wall speakers and they are better than I expected. Not as good as the B&Ws that we sell but not bad and they can be had easily in your price range.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

In that price range, you should be able to find in-wall speakers from both Polk and JBL. I would say they are comparable brands. Might I also suggest HomeTech. I put four in-walls surrounds from HT in my brother-in-law's home theater and they do a respectable job. They have a lot to choose from in that price range.

http://www.hometech.com/audio/speakers.html


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally, I'm not a fan of "budget" in-wall speakers. IMO you need to spend much more on in-walls than free standing to get comparable sound quality.

Sorry I have no suggestions for your budget, but I do recommend that whatever speaker you use, get enclosures for them. Dry wall and 2x4's do not do much for SQ.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would say that no matter how much you spend you won't get equivalent sound to a soundstage achieved with properly placed free standing speakers. There are definitely trade-offs. For casual listening, however, the aesthetic advantage of in-wall speakers can be worth the trade. It is a matter of priority. For me, the difference in spending many times more to still end up with compromised sound just did not make sense.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

I haven't heard these speakers, but they seem like a pretty good value.
http://www.htd.com/


----------



## GbrNole (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions thus far. HTD is where i was leaning to from the get go and as much as i would like to use traditional speakers i can't because of very unique room arrangement.

i'm not going to use backer boxes because afterall, wall mounts are infinite baffle design but i do intent to push some high density foam up inside the wall cavity and fill it with batt wool to deaden any stray frequencies.

this room will only be for movies and football games so while i would like to go with the same klipsh reference setup i have in my living room i just can't so instead i want to achieve something that will at least sound better than some stock bose system (since bose cubes are about all i can fit with the space i have)


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Something else you should really investigate,... not all in-walls are an infinite baffle design. Even the ones that are ??? as I said, 2x4 and sheet rock do not do much for sound quality. That is why I recommend you get in-walls with enclosures.

I know budgets have to be met,.....and I wish I had a good suggestion for you that would meet your budget. Perhaps something that has been suggested will work out for you. Just don't expect too much.

What about a traditional speakers mounted to a wall with brackets?



GbrNole said:


> i'm not going to use backer boxes because afterall, wall mounts are infinite baffle design but i do intent to push some high density foam up inside the wall cavity and fill it with batt wool to deaden any stray frequencies.


----------



## GbrNole (Sep 21, 2007)

mark, that would be my preference to use traditional speakers (**** i have a whole set of B&W dm302's spare - not the greatest but still decent) but i just don't have the space to mount them because the wall they would be mounted to i use as a projection screen. i only have 3 inches of space between the screen border sides and top.

below the screen i have 18 inches of space but i also have a granite counter below the screen that i use as an office desk so L C R box speakers attached at that location would get in the way of my 2 laptops and printer.

i have just enough space to mount some junky little bose cubes or similar but i'd rather take my chances on the muddied full range of an in-wall over the equalized attempt that bose uses to try and cover the pitfalls.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

GbrNole said:


> ... i only have 3 inches of space between the screen border sides and top.
> 
> below the screen i have 18 inches of space but i also have a granite counter below the screen that i use as an office desk so L C R box speakers attached at that location would get in the way of my 2 laptops and printer.
> 
> i have just enough space to mount some junky little bose cubes or similar but i'd rather take my chances on the muddied full range of an in-wall over the equalized attempt that bose uses to try and cover the pitfalls.


I have this small speakers (Infinity TSS 750) .... I don't know how they compare with Bose ... Dimensions (H x W x D) 6" x 4-1/8" x 4-3/8" (152mm x 105mm x 111mm)


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with the Polk suggestion. Great sound for the price. Ebay all the way.


----------

